# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  لطلاب المحاسبة:- Microsoft Office Accounting Professional 2009 ISO

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*

Microsoft Office Accounting Professional 2009 ISO

Microsoft Office Accounting makes it easier to manage your financial information, leaving you with more time to focus on your business. Now, Office Accounting 2009 includes new tools to help you run your business more efficiently. Office Accounting Professional 2009 is a complete accounting solution that helps small businesses save time managing everyday financial tasks, get organized, and grow 
their business online. With its familiar Microsoft Office interface, this program is easy to learn, so you can be productive right away. Smooth integration with other Microsoft Office programs makes information sharing simple and helps boost productivity. By organizing all of your business information in one place, Office Accounting Professional 2009 helps you find the right information at the right time, so you can make better-informed business decisions. Plus, new features will help you sell products online, get paid faster, work easily with your accountant, and more. 

Office Accounting Professional 2009 is an intuitive program that?s easy to set up and use. No training is needed. Follow the easy, step-by-step instructions in the Startup Wizard to get up and running in minutes. Use the Startup Wizard to quickly import your existing financial data from other sources, such as Microsoft Office Excel, Microsoft Money, and Intuit QuickBooks. Get to work fast with a familiar user interface that looks and feels like the Microsoft Office programs you use every day. 

 Product Features: 
- Familiar Office interface and startup wizard makes getting started easy; imports data from Microsoft Excel and Money, and Intuit QuickBooks 
- Seamless integration with Microsoft Office programs for greater efficiency and accuracy 
- Quickly create quotes, sales orders, and customer invoices without transferring information between applications 
- Lets you easily list items for online sales, download orders, and receive payments in real time 
- Accountant Transfer Export Wizard lets you easily share your company's financial information with your accountant 

 OS: Windows XP/2003/Vista  

* *
* *http://hotfile.com/dl/15560586/2dad21a/MiOfA.part1.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15560781/e47d6...part2.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15560786/57859...part3.rar.html* *
*

----------


## mrshery

okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا لمرورك واتمنى ان اكون قد افدتك

----------


## modey22522

تسلم اخي

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

العفو.. :SnipeR (49):

----------


## donal

:SnipeR (84): الله يكرمك

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا على الرد الجميل :SnipeR (62):

----------


## kiki

مشكوووووووووجداااااووووووووووووووكتييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييروووور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## gdo

جاري تنزيل البرنامج مشكووووووووورررررر

----------

